# Can't turn off computer in Windows



## oldjunk (Jan 22, 2009)

Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition. I recently found this computer. I've gotten into Windows, but am not given the option of turning off the computer in Windows. I have to shut off manually. How do I get the option of turning off the computer in Windows?


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Welcome to TSG forums...
To turn the computer off, go click on the start button in the lower left corner, click on shut down, that should bring up a box giving you the option to standby, shut down or restart...
Vicks


----------



## oldjunk (Jan 22, 2009)

I understand how to shut down under normal circumstances. When the box is brought up, the shut down button is lightly colored and is not functional. The help and cancel buttons are functional. This computer was on a network. I'm guessing it is an administrator security issue, and has been configured to be shut down from another computer. I need to know how to reconfigure the shut down option so I can turn the computer off in Windows.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Is Shut Down also disabled in the Security Dialog? (Press CTRL+ALT+DEL)?
You should still be able to shutdown from the Command Prompt
Open a prompt, type *shutdown /s /t XX* where *XX* is the number of seconds to wait.

Some settings to check:
*Start | Administrative Tools | Group Policy Object Editor*
or press *WinKey+R* and type *gpedit.msc*, press *Enter*.

Navigate to here:
*User Configuration | Administrative Templates | Start Menu and Task Bar*
Check the *Remove and prevent access to the Shut Down command* setting, it should be *Not Configured*.

If this is *Enabled*, *Shut Down* shouldn't even appear on the *Start Menu* though.

Next navigate to here:
*Computer Configuration | Windows Settings | Security Settings | Local Policies | User Rights Assignment*
Check the *Shut down the system* right, and make sure *Administrators* is listed.
Depending on how the system is configured, you might not be able to make any changes here.

Check in these locations as well if available:
*Start | Administrative Tools | Default Domain Security Settings
**Start | Administrative Tools | Default Domain Controller Security Settings*
Check this setting in both of the above tools:
*Security Settings | Local Policies | User Rights Assignment*
Check the *Shut down the system* right, and make sure *Administrators* is listed.


----------

